# hamster cage question



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a  Habitail ovo loft was wondering if it was ok size wise for a couple of russian dwarfs?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I think it's big enough and I have two Russian dwarfs in the Ovo lofts. One of them has this extension on Habitrail Ovo Maze Expansion Cage For Hamsters Pet Blue

One of them has the den on because I haven't room for the other extension on yet.Habitrail Ovo Den Hamster Gerbil Mouse Toy

I got my Ovo's from Net pet shop too.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

No!!! They are rubbish along with rotastak! That is welllllll tooooo small!

IMO you should get a largish, barred cage. This gives your hammys a chance to climb, and they are much bigger in size than the crappy plastic things you get.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't see they are any smaller than a savic peggy or some of the other hamster cages people have. For a Syrian I would say they are too small but not a Russian or Robo. 

My Russians seem happy in them anyway.

I saw the new green cage with the wooden houses in and the tube, in pets at home yesterday, now that one IS small.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I can't see they are any smaller than a savic peggy or some of the other hamster cages people have. For a Syrian I would say they are too small but not a Russian or Robo.
> 
> My Russians seem happy in them anyway.
> 
> I saw the new green cage with the wooden houses in and the tube, in pets at home yesterday, now that one IS small.


I thought that green one was small as well... glad it's not just me!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's really narrow isn't it - I was shocked how small it was and it's meant for a Syrian too isn't it?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> It's really narrow isn't it - I was shocked how small it was and it's meant for a Syrian too isn't it?


Yeah the tubes look quite small, the bigger ones that someone posted on here looked cool though


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I used to have a habitrail and they are AWFUL. i was cleaning out my hamster once and it broke! 

i couldn't get it back together at all! 

barred cages are alot better, or get a glass tank like a perfecto


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think they are warmer for hamsters than barred cages.

I've never had the misfortune to break any of it.

Well I like them anyway if even others don't.:001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think they are warmer for hamsters than barred cages.
> 
> I've never had the misfortune to break any of it.
> 
> Well I like them anyway if even others don't.:001_tt2:


Well we don't all have to agree!! I think all cages have good and bad points 

Except maybe not this one:... I just can't fault it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Well we don't all have to agree!! I think all cages have good and bad points
> 
> Except maybe not this one:... I just can't fault it


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> No!!! They are rubbish along with rotastak! That is welllllll tooooo small!
> 
> IMO you should get a largish, barred cage. This gives your hammys a chance to climb, and they are much bigger in size than the crappy plastic things you get.


ok can you suggest a good cage then?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Nathan91 said:


> ok can you suggest a good cage then?


I have just got a little russian dwarf hammy, he's in a plastic tub at the moment but I'm thinking of getting an imac fantasty:










as they are a good size, not too expensive and can be extended if you want more space


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

id reccomend the imac fantasy too


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> id reccomend the imac fantasy too


Grr that picture makes me jealous!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

dave loves his imac haha try ebay hun xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Grr that picture makes me jealous!


Yeah stop it ,its not very nice trying to make poor Flissy jelous


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah stop it ,its not very nice trying to make poor Flissy jelous


Meanies!!!!

*goes off to find one on ebay*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

IMAC's are great, Hamster Heaven, Savic Freddy, Hagen (the wooden ones) Not sure what they called but I have one for Ella.

Just gotta find a reasonabley sized one. Just look at dimensions.

ERM people stop posting IMAC's as it is making me jealous, and god knows what I might do..... go and splurge my student loan on hamster and ratty stuff


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes I agree get an imac!!
Or a Hamster Heaven!! I'm getting one for a Russian i'm adopting!
Honestly(sorry Jazzy) I wouldn't get a Habitrail ever!! they don't have adequate(sp) ventlation! And also most russians tend to fight once they grow to maturity, although there has been a few that I've heard living together peacefully, you just have to have 2 of everything!! Read about russinans on this thread!! http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56880-hamster-caresheet.html
good luck!!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

The Habitrail Ovo Loft is the same size as the Imac Fantasy! Slightly narrower, but at the same time slightly longer. Lots of people on here will tell you the Habitrail parts are all too small without actually having seen some of the bigger ones  

The Ovo Pod and Ovo Suite are too small on their own, especially for larger Syrians. However the Ovo Loft is a lot bigger and the suite can be adapted by adding other main units.

I can't tell you about the ventillation on the Ovo Loft because I've never seen one in real life. Acorn seems to do fine in his Habitrail set-up, but he has some Habitrail Mini Main units which are barred to let the air ciculate.

Russians do often end up fighting, so make sure you can afford a spare cage if necessary.

If you do get a dwarf and opt for a barred cage, check the gap between the bars, that's why I started Acorn on Habitrail in the first place, I use a mini cage with smaller bar spacing.

I have my robo quite happily living in Habitrail. I need to update a recent picture. Acorn has two Habitrail Mini Main Units, three Ovo Pods, three Maze units (same size as Pods), four transport units, three dens, two lookout towers, one small loft, one giant maze (old type), one mini maze and tons of tubing. It's roughly 4 foot, by 5 foot and spread over three levels. Ebay is wonderful for spare add on units.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

The ventilation on the habitrail cages are less than satisfactory, the IMAC gives better ventilation and they are structured better. 

Most cages are fine, for hamsters. Just don't get a rabbit cage for them and you will be fine. Just don't get one with barred flooring as it can cause broken legs.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> The Habitrail Ovo Loft is the same size as the Imac Fantasy! Slightly narrower, but at the same time slightly longer. Lots of people on here will tell you the Habitrail parts are all too small without actually having seen some of the bigger ones
> 
> The Ovo Pod and Ovo Suite are too small on their own, especially for larger Syrians. However the Ovo Loft is a lot bigger and the suite can be adapted by adding other main units.


Actually, the Ovo loft is waaayyyy to small for a syrian, IMO.. Even a single unit imac imo is too small, thats why most with syrians and imacs have more than one unit!! I just don't like Habitrail at all though..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If you do go for an Imac, avoid Ebay. I made that mistake twice recently and I was sadly mistaken when I thought the mouldy poo and bacterial cultures were the worst things I'd ever seen. The "very good condition" imac arrived today. In a bin bag. Posted from the other end of the country. For £9.99 postage. I could smell it before my neighbour brought it to the door. It was covered in paint, *** ash, rust. Half of the cage has gone rusty and the paint won't come off. Grrr....If it wasn't for the fact that it would cost me for the postage to send it back I would. I'm going to have to buy an extension layer to replace the original bars. So the "bargain" £10.50 cage with £9.99 postage will cost me another £23 - I'd have been cheaper buying it new!! :angry:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> If you do go for an Imac, avoid Ebay. I made that mistake twice recently and I was sadly mistaken when I thought the mouldy poo and bacterial cultures were the worst things I'd ever seen. The "very good condition" imac arrived today. In a bin bag. Posted from the other end of the country. For £9.99 postage. I could smell it before my neighbour brought it to the door. It was covered in paint, *** ash, rust. Half of the cage has gone rusty and the paint won't come off. Grrr....If it wasn't for the fact that it would cost me for the postage to send it back I would. I'm going to have to buy an extension layer to replace the original bars. So the "bargain" £10.50 cage with £9.99 postage will cost me another £23 - I'd have been cheaper buying it new!! :angry:


awww zany_toon, i didn't know they came in bad condition!!! Did you send them a message telling them about it, and give them bad feedback??


----------

